# Easter Bunny Contest - PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi everyone,

This contest will be cute pictures of your rabbit..... It has to be your rabbit sitting in something pretty, like flowers. 

Here are the rules....... ->

1. It has to be a rabbit that you or your family members own. (no stealing pics off the internet)

2. It can be an indoor or outdoor rabbit.

3. You can not make fun of other people or their rabbits.

4. It can be 2-3 pictures.

5. The prettier the background, the better.

6. You have to have permission 18 and under from your parents (as I will need your address to ship the prize). 



The prize is a 3d printed rabbit. Color of your choice. 

Fell free to PM me with any questions. The contest ends on March 26th.

Have fun.....


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 19, 2021)

Am I aloud to post a picture?


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 19, 2021)

No, the contest isn't open yet. It says under construction, see? 

Hey BunBun why are you doing another contest? And do you have permission?


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2021)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> No, the contest isn't open yet. It says under construction, see?
> 
> Hey BunBun why are you doing another contest? And do you have permission?


Yes. I did not type it yet.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> Am I aloud to post a picture?


No. but you can when I post again.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2021)

I posted.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2021)

It is the first post.


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 19, 2021)

mr peanut, this is my first one  hope you like it!,


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 20, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> mr peanut, this is my first one  hope you like it!,View attachment 53947


That is a cute picture of your rabbit. How did you do that?  That is such a pretty picture.


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 20, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> That is a cute picture of your rabbit. How did you do that?  That is such a pretty picture.


A lotta lotta time and editing lol and thank you :


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 20, 2021)

Here is my first one... I hope you like it


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you for entering Madelyn L.


----------



## aigeann (Mar 21, 2021)

Here's mine


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 21, 2021)

Here is my second one... hope you like it


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 21, 2021)

Your bunny's are cute.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 22, 2021)

Here is my final picture... rly hope you like it! And just letting all the contestants know, all of y’alls pictures are really cute. @aigeann, I love the way you set up your picture. And your bunny is so cute! @peanutdabunny, you are awesome at editing. Like, really good. And your bunny is super cute so that’s a plus too


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 22, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> Here is my final picture... rly hope you like it! And just letting all the contestants know, all of y’alls pictures are really cute. @aigeann, I love the way you set up your picture. And your bunny is so cute! @peanutdabunny, you are awesome at editing. Like, really good. And your bunny is super cute so that’s a plus too View attachment 53969


Awwwww thank you!!!!


----------



## aigeann (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank you....I don't have the technical skills some of you have!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone that did not post on this thread please post, There are three entries and that is not good.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 26, 2021)

Sorry everyone but I do not think we can do this contest...... not that many people entered.  And there are not that many so we can not do this contest. Sorry everyone.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 26, 2021)

@CameiNewt528962 Will you enter? I think we can still vote and do all that stuff. We can still do the contest.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 26, 2021)

We will have one more day. It ends on the 27th of March.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 26, 2021)

I would, but I don't have pretty flowers. I can try to draw.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 26, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> I would, but I don't have pretty flowers. I can try to draw.


That would be awesome. I think @BunBun71 will be fine with that


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 26, 2021)

I would. You can try to do it with out the flowers this time. It would help a lot.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 26, 2021)

What do you think?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 26, 2021)

Since I can never get a good picture of him anyway, I can just draw something up and see how that goes.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 27, 2021)

Ok.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 27, 2021)

The contest was going to end today but there are going to be two more entries probably. I will have it go till the 28th. But that is the longest I will go. How dose that sound? 
Thanks.
-Bunbun71


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 27, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Since I can never get a good picture of him anyway, I can just draw something up and see how that goes.


Will you enter today?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 27, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> Will you enter today?


I'm working on it now. I started working on it before I got your response.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm not good at drawing animals, but still.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 27, 2021)

You did that.  It I so pretty. That is great.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 27, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> You did that.  It I so pretty. That is great.


Yup. All in the span of 12 hours (since I went to bed at 1AM and started on this again around 9AM).


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 27, 2021)

That is a long time.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 27, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> That is a long time.


Not really. Had a drawing that took me a week to complete, that's when I started exploring color blending.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 27, 2021)

Here's one with a colored background so Shen doesn't disappear if someone expands the image. lol


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Mar 27, 2021)

Can it be a drawing ? Xx


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 27, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> Can it be a drawing ? Xx


Yes! That would be pretty cool if it was a drawing!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 27, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> Can it be a drawing ? Xx


You can do a drawing.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Mar 27, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> You can do a drawing.


Okay it might take me awhile


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 27, 2021)

That is fine.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Mar 28, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> View attachment 54091
> 
> 
> I'm not good at drawing animals, but still.


Amazing!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 28, 2021)

Is your's done @Robbiemybunny?


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Mar 28, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> Is your's done @Robbiemybunny?


No , not yet . Sorry they take ages to draw


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 28, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> No , not yet . Sorry they take ages to draw


The contest ends tomorrow just so you no.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Mar 28, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> The contest ends tomorrow just so you no.


Okay sorry x


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 29, 2021)

That is ok @Robbiemybunny.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 29, 2021)

Just so you no everyone the contest ends on the first day of April. 🗣


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 29, 2021)

@Robbiemybunny Will you post your picture soon.


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 30, 2021)

OK! Not concerned with whether or not the contest is still going, just wanted to share the best pics my girlfriend was able to get at the boys' photoshoot!


----------



## AVIE (Mar 30, 2021)

Here is Ruby!


----------



## AVIE (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 30, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> OK! Not concerned with whether or not the contest is still going, just wanted to share the best pics my girlfriend was able to get at the boys' photoshoot!
> 
> View attachment 54120
> View attachment 54121


The contest is still going. Thank you for entering.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 30, 2021)

AVIE said:


> View attachment 54123
> View attachment 54124


Thanks for entering.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 30, 2021)

I took Apollo this morning and it was super cute so this seemed like a great fit 

I just realised he’s not sitting in the flower - hope it still counts lol


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Mar 30, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> @Robbiemybunny Will you post your picture soon.


My drawing won't be finished in time but I will get a picture in today !


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 31, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I took Apollo this morning and it was super cute so this seemed like a great fit
> 
> I just realised he’s not sitting in the flower - hope it still counts lol


Yes that still counts.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 31, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> My drawing won't be finished in time but I will get a picture in today !


That is ok. How much time do you need? I might give the contest a few more days if it will be done soon . Do you want me to do that?


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Mar 31, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> That is ok. How much time do you need? I might give the contest a few more days if it will be done soon . Do you want me to do that?


It should be done Sunday as I'm quite busy tommorow


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 31, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> It should be done Sunday as I'm quite busy tommorow


Ok.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 1, 2021)

The contest ends on Sunday everyone.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Is this contest still open?


----------



## Thorsmum (Apr 3, 2021)

Happy Easter from Thor


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 3, 2021)

JingleBellTheBunny said:


> Is this contest still open?


Yup. Ends tomorrow


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Here's my picture!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Here's another one!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 3, 2021)

I love all of you posts of the rabbits.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 3, 2021)

Harley


----------



## aigeann (Apr 3, 2021)

These are all awesome!!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 3, 2021)

Watermelons said:


> Harley


What an exquisite bunny bird.


----------



## NYAngela (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter! Snowflake loves his basket from the big guy!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm so sorry my drawing is still not finished ! It's taking ages to do lol x


----------



## MoonMama (Apr 4, 2021)

The baby buns! Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hoppy Easter!!!!


----------



## AVIE (Apr 4, 2021)

NYAngela said:


> Happy Easter! Snowflake loves his basket from the big guy! View attachment 54204


I'm crazy about this basket, I love the colors! I wish I'd made Ruby a basket... At least she got a plastic egg with carrots inside. Your bun is so gorgeous!


----------



## Hazelbun (Apr 4, 2021)

They’re adorable


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> I'm so sorry my drawing is still not finished ! It's taking ages to do lol x


Im sorry. The contest ends today.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

MoonMama said:


> The baby buns! Happy Easter everyone!


They are so cute.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

NYAngela said:


> Happy Easter! Snowflake loves his basket from the big guy! View attachment 54204


Adorable.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> Im sorry. The contest ends today.


It's ok! Xx 
I will put it in at a later date and I will get my contest picture of Robbie in later today! Xx


----------



## DelawareRunner (Apr 4, 2021)

Precious says Happy Easter!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> It's ok! Xx
> I will put it in at a later date and I will get my contest picture of Robbie in later today! Xx


Sorry but the contest just ended.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

The contest ends now everyone. Thank you everyone for entering. The contest is now closed. I will start a voting thread right now.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

@Robbiemybunny If you finish it tonight then I would be happy to let you in.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> @Robbiemybunny If you finish it tonight then I would be happy to let you in.


I'm so sorry I forgot !


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 4, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> The contest ends now everyone. Thank you everyone for entering. The contest is now closed. I will start a voting thread right now.


Where's the voting thread?


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> View attachment 54228


Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

JingleBellTheBunny said:


> Where's the voting thread?


I was waiting for @Robbiemybunny to post back. I am going to make it soon.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

The contest is now closed.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

I will post the voting thread tomorrow.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 15, 2021)

Voting thread





__





RABBIT CONTEST VOTING THREAD


This is the voting thread for my rabbit contest. RULES: 1. No picking favorites. Please vote for the PICTURE and not the POSTER. 2. DO NOT vote for your own picture. If you do, you will be a disqualified voter AND will be removed from the contest. 3. Look at all the pictures BEFORE voting...




www.rabbitsonline.net





Photos should be fixed


----------

